# Men are not feminized



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 8, 2010)

Who says men are becoming pansies and feminized?

H&M?s new collection features skirts for men - Fashion + Beauty on Shine

oh wait, maybe you have a point.


----------



## Christopher88 (Jan 8, 2010)

I almost lost my dinner from last night. 
Dude, what in the blue eyed daisy's is that. These guys need to go to Church, read about the Disciples, and become real biblical men. 
IE the Disciples were not these fairy boys that are told about.


----------



## ubermadchen (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh. Dear.


----------



## Michael (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 8, 2010)

Joshua said:


> "I'm Still a Guy" - Brad Paisley



That is my theme song. 


When people ask me why I joined the Army I reply, "because I get paid to blow things up." 

[Don't go there]


----------



## Christopher88 (Jan 8, 2010)

Joshua that is a great song. 
Boliver, your the man dude. Thanks for serving.


----------



## Joseph Scibbe (Jan 8, 2010)

I wanna roundhouse kick something with my boots on. I shop at H&M but would never wear a skirt...probably not even a kilt.


----------



## jwithnell (Jan 8, 2010)

My boys, 3 and 6, will come up and play with my long hair and will kind of look sideways at my husband's beard. They ask questions about who can marry, and make observations about men and women. I feel truly sorry for the kids who are being reared with absolutely no point of reference. Making these gender distinctions is clearly huge for them right now.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 8, 2010)

jwithnell said:


> My boys, 3 and 6, will come up and play with my long hair and will kind of look sideways at my husband's beard. They ask questions about who can marry, and make observations about men and women. I feel truly sorry for the kids who are being reared with absolutely no point of reference. Making these gender distinctions is clearly huge for them right now.


 
I agree. My wife babysits for a family who has a little boy that is almost 4. He is surrounded by his two sisters, his mom, and my wife. Very little male interaction. As a result, he started talking and acting like a girl. He even asked for a Barbie for Christmas. His dad realized that he needed to have more daddy/son days. Since implementing these days he is into all things little boys like. It all comes down to immitating their environment.


----------



## Zenas (Jan 8, 2010)

I just placed my order. These will go over well in the office.


----------



## tt1106 (Jan 8, 2010)

Ah, the emasculation continues. A Skirt....Really?


----------



## Montanablue (Jan 8, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> jwithnell said:
> 
> 
> > My boys, 3 and 6, will come up and play with my long hair and will kind of look sideways at my husband's beard. They ask questions about who can marry, and make observations about men and women. I feel truly sorry for the kids who are being reared with absolutely no point of reference. Making these gender distinctions is clearly huge for them right now.
> ...



Eh. My little brother was raised almost entirely by women (my father was ill) Now, he's 16 and he plays airsoft, reads Tom Clancy novels, and grunts- but also cooks a mean casserole, is a good dancer, and knows the color wheel. I don't get overly concerned with boys dong "girl" things and girls doing "boy" things. These things usually sort themselves out. Besides, when boys play with barbies, they're usually decapitating them or having them be eaten by TRexs.

Those skirts though...not attractive. But then, i don't find kilts attractive either and those skirts are basically kilts in solid colors.


----------



## Zenas (Jan 8, 2010)

Kilts are different. A kilt is an item made of thick wool, worn by men who toss telephone poles, play bagpipes, and swing 7 foot long claymores. That pansie in the article doesn't look like he can lift a pair of scissors.


----------



## Montanablue (Jan 8, 2010)

Zenas said:


> Kilts are different. A kilt is an item made of thick wool, worn by men who toss telephone poles, play bagpipes, and swing 7 foot long claymores. That pansie in the article doesn't look like he can lift a pair of scissors.


 
If that was plaid, it would look like a kilt. I'm just saying...

Although fair point - he looks like he has skinny arms.


----------



## Andres (Jan 8, 2010)

Here is a serious question: are those supposed to be targeted exclusively at gay men? Because for the life of me, I don't know a single straight guy that would even consider wearing that garbage. That is a good thing too.


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 8, 2010)

The comments on the article talk about skirt wearing men are common in Europe and America just needs to lighten up. I would say that Europe needs to get a multinational search party together to find their manhood.


----------



## Montanablue (Jan 8, 2010)

Andres said:


> Here is a serious question: are those supposed to be targeted exclusively at gay men? Because for the life of me, I don't know a single straight guy that would even consider wearing that garbage. That is a good thing too.


 
I would like to add that I don't even know any gay men that would wear this. When something is too much even for most gays...there's your sign


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 8, 2010)

Andres said:


> Here is a serious question: are those supposed to be targeted exclusively at gay men? Because for the life of me, I don't know a single straight guy that would even consider wearing that garbage. That is a good thing too.


 
I don't think the high end fashion people see a difference between a straight guy and a gay guy. 

And should this really surprise us seeing that the only men that are fashion designers are gay anyways?


----------



## DMcFadden (Jan 8, 2010)

"OK, OK, after my 'procedure' I think I'm ready to go shopping at H&M"


----------



## Andres (Jan 8, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> Andres said:
> 
> 
> > Here is a serious question: are those supposed to be targeted exclusively at gay men? Because for the life of me, I don't know a single straight guy that would even consider wearing that garbage. That is a good thing too.
> ...



you are right, but I guess I just don't get "fashion" anyway. First, the "fashions" usually look ridiculous (see skirts for men) and second, they usually cost 5 times the amount of normal clothes. Why would I pay $125 for a "designer" t-shirt, when I can buy one for $15?


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 8, 2010)

Because it has a hole in it. That is why you should pay 125 dollars.


----------



## Curt (Jan 8, 2010)

I'm pretty sure that skirts for men are of the dev... Oh wait that's Joshua's line.


----------



## Andres (Jan 8, 2010)

Curt said:


> I'm pretty sure that skirts for men are of the dev... Oh wait that's Joshua's line.


 
regardless of who's line it is, I am pretty sure in this case, it's accurate.


----------



## JennyG (Jan 8, 2010)

did someone say they look like kilts but for the colour-
a thousand times no, kilts look great on men but they look NOTHING WHATEVER like those things. There are kilts in solid colours too, but the cut and the whole look is completely different.
(Not but what in the ancient world _*all*_ the guys wore skirts, except apparently in Persia. Alexander the great's men reportedly thought trousers were the sissiest thing out)
(I'm just saying)


----------



## au5t1n (Jan 8, 2010)

These are stupid, but I wouldn't mind if we all went back to tunics and togas...just sayin'.


----------



## Mushroom (Jan 8, 2010)

JennyG said:


> did someone say they look like kilts but for the colour-
> a thousand times no, kilts look great on men but they look NOTHING WHATEVER like those things. There are kilts in solid colours too, but the cut and the whole look is completely different.
> (Not but what in the ancient world _*all*_ the guys wore skirts, except apparently in Persia. Alexander the great's men reportedly thought trousers were the sissiest thing out)
> (I'm just saying)


Wasn't Alexander's father murdered by his jealous male ex-lover? The Macedonian culture is not where I'd go for a definition of sissiness.


----------



## Berean (Jan 8, 2010)

I've never heard of H&M. S&M, yes, but not H&M. Good thing, too. Fairy nice clothing line.


----------



## Megan Mozart (Jan 8, 2010)

Did anyone notice that the guy was kinda modeling like a girl? Those were some pretty girly poses.

It looks much nicer when male models just wear a nice tux and put a hand in their pocket. Very manly.


----------



## Montanablue (Jan 8, 2010)

JennyG said:


> did someone say they look like kilts but for the colour-
> a thousand times no, kilts look great on men but they look NOTHING WHATEVER like those things. There are kilts in solid colours too, but the cut and the whole look is completely different.
> (Not but what in the ancient world _*all*_ the guys wore skirts, except apparently in Persia. Alexander the great's men reportedly thought trousers were the sissiest thing out)
> (I'm just saying)


 
Jenny, I'm sure you're right that they don't look anything like _real_ kilts! They bear a great resemblance, however, to these ridiculous things that some American men wear when they are trying to get back to their heritage or some such nonsense

Skirts are completely normal for men in some cultures. In ours though...no.


----------



## JennyG (Jan 8, 2010)

> Skirts are completely normal for men in some cultures. In ours though...no.


heartfelt agreement here.....I was just kidding about the ancient tunics 
Actually I don't believe they were any more skirt-like than the modern kilt is, ie not at all. 
I burst with pride whenever I see my boys in the full rig (complete with sgian dubh, aka dagger in sock) 
......and they don't look girly!!


----------



## Rich Koster (Jan 8, 2010)

Reminds me of David Bowie's gender bending performances in the 70's.


----------



## toddpedlar (Jan 8, 2010)

Chaplainintraining said:


> Because it has a hole in it. That is why you should pay 125 dollars.


 
My T-shirts ALL have exactly 3 holes in them. Are they worth $375 apiece then?


----------



## BJClark (Jan 8, 2010)

Andres,



> Here is a serious question: are those supposed to be targeted exclusively at gay men? Because for the life of me, I don't know a single straight guy that would even consider wearing that garbage. That is a good thing too.


I laughed at your comment here, my son has some friends over, so I was asking them about these 'men's clothing' and one of them said.."I'll give you $5.00 if you know of 1 STRAIGHT GUY who wear something like that."

for Joshua and others..

Video Removed by Admin


----------



## strangecharm (Jan 8, 2010)

Montanablue said:


> Zenas said:
> 
> 
> > Kilts are different. A kilt is an item made of thick wool, worn by men who toss telephone poles, play bagpipes, and swing 7 foot long claymores. That pansie in the article doesn't look like he can lift a pair of scissors.
> ...


 
If it were plaid, it would look like a Catholic School uniform


----------



## calgal (Jan 8, 2010)

Um my gay friends would not wear that stuff: a hasidic woman lacking in fashion sense might wear that (note: don't go through bubbe's closet for fashion tips guys: bad idea).


----------



## Montanablue (Jan 8, 2010)

calgal said:


> Um my gay friends would not wear that stuff: a hasidic woman lacking in fashion sense might wear that (note: don't go through bubbe's closet for fashion tips guys: bad idea).


 
Exactly. I actually emailed this to a couple of gay friends this afternoon. Responses:

"Ridiculous"

"What is that?"

"No way."

Like I said, when even my gay friends think its over the top...there's your sign.


----------



## kvanlaan (Jan 9, 2010)

> I wanna roundhouse kick something with my boots on.



Amen - I want Chuck Norris invited to the next photo shoot.

Also, any Scot who posed in a kilt like the giant Nancy-boy there would, I am sure, be asked to use a different WC than the rest of the lads.


----------



## SRoper (Jan 11, 2010)

I know some men who wear flowing printed skirts to contra dances. It's really effeminate.


----------



## Andres (Jan 11, 2010)

SRoper said:


> I know some men who wear flowing printed skirts to contra dances. It's really effeminate.


 
what's a contra dance?


----------



## Montanablue (Jan 11, 2010)

SRoper said:


> I know some men who wear flowing printed skirts to contra dances. It's really effeminate.



Seriously? 

This would not happen in Montana. I can't even picture this. Is it normal? Or seen as odd?


----------



## DeborahtheJudge (Jan 11, 2010)

That guy could be wearing a potato sack and still be gorgeous. I mean, you have to admit, he rocks the pink scarf. 

OTOH, hes wearing a belt, boots, tights, and a skirt and doesn't look effeminate to me:


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 11, 2010)

. . . Wow. That is so gay. For humanity's sake I would like to believe it's a joke, but I know it's not. Ugh.


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 11, 2010)

AHHH Joy, Link is not wearing a skirt! That is a tunic. His belt is in the middle of it and the bottom of the tunic hangs loose.


----------



## Amazing Grace (Jan 11, 2010)

The problem arises because of the intent of the skirt. The intent of a kilt is not feminine, the intent of this skirt is feminine. I know a few guys in church who act as if they should dress like that. They worship a bearded lady, and are emascalated husbands. I was asked ONCE to go on a retreat with a few so "We could deepen our personal relationship with each other". Their intent was not being gay, but this whole feminized language used to speak of friendship sickens me. The farthest thing from my mind is deepening a personal intimate relationship with another man. Hence I did not go!!!


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 11, 2010)

Amazing Grace said:


> The problem arises because of the intent of the skirt. The intent of a kilt is not feminine, the intent of this skirt is feminine. I know a few guys in church who act as if they should dress like that. They worship a bearded lady, and are emascalated husbands.



A bearded lady? What does that mean? An effeminate God?



> I was asked ONCE to go on a retreat with a few so "We could deepen our personal relationship with each other". Their intent was not being gay, but this whole feminized language used to speak of friendship sickens me.


 
Yeah, that's troubling. I would definitely question that type of girly talk. "Smoke a stogie," "watch the game," "shoot sumpin'," etc. are man-bonding phrases. "Deepen our personal relationship" sounds like playing dress up at the new H&M.

And no, Dawkins (<-- a generic girly-man name), those pin-stripes on your skirt _don't_ make you look taller or lengthen your eye lashes.


----------



## DeborahtheJudge (Jan 11, 2010)

AThornquist said:


> AHHH Joy, Link is not wearing a skirt! That is a tunic. His belt is in the middle of it and the bottom of the tunic hangs loose.


 
well... it COULD be a skirt.... the shirt and the bottom could be disconnected...you never know! I've seen two piece tunics at renaissance festivals, lol...


----------



## a mere housewife (Jan 11, 2010)

DeborahtheJudge said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> > AHHH Joy, Link is not wearing a skirt! That is a tunic. His belt is in the middle of it and the bottom of the tunic hangs loose.
> ...



*gasp* a two piece!


----------



## Montanablue (Jan 11, 2010)

I was asked ONCE to go on a retreat with a few so "We could deepen our personal relationship with each other". Their intent was not being gay, but this


> whole feminized language used to speak of friendship sickens me.



I'm afraid that this will sound sarcastic or as though I am trying to bait you, so let me assure you that I am not and this is an honest question. What wording would you prefer? I assume that you're not actually against having deep and personal friendships with other men, but I'm not sure how else one would state this.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 11, 2010)

Joshua said:


> $15 for a t-shirt? That's kind of steep.



*WAY* too much for a t-shirt. I can get one for $4.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 11, 2010)

BTW, what's H&M?

EDIT: so I guess it's Hennes and Mauritz...never heard of them.


----------



## Montanablue (Jan 11, 2010)

Ivan said:


> BTW, what's H&M?


 
H and M is a clothing store. I believe (could be wrong) that its based in Europe. You tend to see them in larger cities. I've actually bought quite a few things there myself. They make nice well-made clothing that is trendy but not horribly expensive. The skirts are a bit much though.


----------



## Ivan (Jan 11, 2010)

Montanablue said:


> Ivan said:
> 
> 
> > BTW, what's H&M?
> ...


 
They have a store in Madison, WI. I prefer J.C. Penney's, Kohl's and Wal-Mart.


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 11, 2010)

Montanablue said:


> I was asked ONCE to go on a retreat with a few so "We could deepen our personal relationship with each other". Their intent was not being gay, but this
> 
> 
> > whole feminized language used to speak of friendship sickens me.
> ...



Well see you've got yer Bible mandates, such as the Gospel mandate, and then yer limp-wrist man-dates where ya read poems and act all sensitive. Real men partake in the former. For non-limp-wristed men to spend time with one another non-gay terms must be employed for the sake of all parties involved. These include "hanging out," "having fellowship," and "enjoying the company of friends." Allegedly _deepening our relationship with each other_ must NEVER be used, otherwise Man-card will be confiscated immediately.


----------



## py3ak (Jan 11, 2010)

Kathleen, I think your question can be answered by Lewis' simple observations that friends look together at something: except in rare instances, they don't look at one another. Lovers on the other hand....


----------



## Bald_Brother (Jan 12, 2010)

Here's the problem:

[video=youtube;ta9LSx8-9Vc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ta9LSx8-9Vc[/video]


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 12, 2010)

The guy in that video (Steven Anderson) needs to get tazed again.


----------



## Bald_Brother (Jan 12, 2010)

AThornquist said:


> The guy in that video (Steven Anderson) needs to get tazed again.


 
LOL! Doesn't he have enough _electricity_ in his preaching?


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 12, 2010)

Bald_Brother said:


> AThornquist said:
> 
> 
> > The guy in that video (Steven Anderson) needs to get tazed again.
> ...



lol. His preaching is filled with a lot of _something_, that's for sure.


----------



## Amazing Grace (Jan 12, 2010)

Montanablue said:


> I was asked ONCE to go on a retreat with a few so "We could deepen our personal relationship with each other". Their intent was not being gay, but this
> 
> 
> > whole feminized language used to speak of friendship sickens me.
> ...


 
Let's go hang out. Have a beer. Smoke a cigar.. etc etc etc


----------



## Notthemama1984 (Jan 12, 2010)

I gave up on the video after a minute or so.


----------



## Andres (Jan 12, 2010)

Bald_Brother said:


> Here's the problem:
> 
> [video=youtube;ta9LSx8-9Vc]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ta9LSx8-9Vc[/video]


 
This from his own website: 



> Pastor Anderson holds no college degree but has well over 100 chapters of the Bible committed to memory, including almost half of the New Testament.


----------



## Megan Mozart (Jan 12, 2010)

Andres said:


> Bald_Brother said:
> 
> 
> > Here's the problem:
> ...


 
Goes to show you that you can know the words of the bible well and thought about them very much, and still miss the point.

That is very scary.

May God have mercy on us.


----------



## au5t1n (Jan 12, 2010)

For having so much of the Bible memorized, he sure doesn't preach expository sermons. I have listened to a few of his sermons/tirades, and they were all topical. He used the Bible a lot, though, if pounding it on the pulpit counts as using it; he sure didn't open it.


----------



## SRoper (Jan 13, 2010)

Andres said:


> what's a contra dance?



It's a type of folk dance somewhat similar to a square dance in that it has a caller, and it shares some of the same figures as square dancing. It's different in that you and your partner form a line with other couples rather than a square. As the dance progresses you dance with every other couple in your line.



Montanablue said:


> Seriously?
> 
> This would not happen in Montana. I can't even picture this. Is it normal? Or seen as odd?


 
I couldn't picture it any more here, but some men do it. The Wikipedia article even mentions the practice. I find it totally weird, but other people don't seem to have a problem with it.


----------



## Andres (Jan 13, 2010)

austinww said:


> For having so much of the Bible memorized, he sure doesn't preach expository sermons. I have listened to a few of his sermons/tirades, and they were all topical. He used the Bible a lot, though, if pounding it on the pulpit counts as using it; he sure didn't open it.


 
I posted that kind of in jest. Maybe I'm wrong for thinking it, but I just don't believe dude has half the NT memorized.

P.S. Pretty sure satan has the bible memorized.


----------



## au5t1n (Jan 13, 2010)

Andres said:


> austinww said:
> 
> 
> > For having so much of the Bible memorized, he sure doesn't preach expository sermons. I have listened to a few of his sermons/tirades, and they were all topical. He used the Bible a lot, though, if pounding it on the pulpit counts as using it; he sure didn't open it.
> ...


 
I doubt it too. And


----------



## Honor (Jan 15, 2010)

i can't believe I missed this thread for so long... ya'll almost made me wake up the baby with me laughing... thanks alot. seriously that preacher guy, I have seen a few of his videos, he's crazy. 
but ok question Andrew... why is the phrase "want to watch the game?" a man phrase... I have asked several of my friends that... especially lately with the playoffs and all, now i will give you that they were all man friends of ours but still I'm a girl and I think that a bunch of friends watching the games, eating wings and drinking beer (well I drink those Smirnoffs Ice drinks) is a GREAT time.


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 16, 2010)

Honor said:


> but ok question Andrew... why is the phrase "want to watch the game?" a man phrase... .


 
Because I assumed the women would be busy getting us food.


----------



## Andres (Jan 16, 2010)

AThornquist said:


> Honor said:
> 
> 
> > but ok question Andrew... why is the phrase "want to watch the game?" a man phrase... .
> ...


 
don't tell my wife but....


----------



## AThornquist (Jan 16, 2010)

This may be insight into why I am still single . . .


----------

